# If You Could Do It All Over Again...



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey folks, we're about to purchase an Outback and have a bit of a dillema that I hope some other family who has "been there and done that" can help us out with. We have a 26RS family (kids are 5, 4 & 1), but only a 21RS TV ('02 Durvango 4x4, 4,7L). Should we invest in a proper TV first, and push out our Outback purchase a bit? Or should we just buy a 21RS and get our feet wet?

Thanks!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Roy Welcome to Outbackers action

Well we've been there done that with your Durango 4.7L tow package 3:92 gears etc and a 26RS and it wasn't fun. Pulled it home 15 miles from the dealer lot and it sat parked for 3 weeks while we shopped for a new TV. Others on the site are using that exact combo and feel fine with the power but to me it was the tail waging the dog.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tough call.

The 26RS is a better trailer for your size family but since your youngest is still crib sized I think you would be happy with a 21RS also.

I think I would get the 21RS this year. A new TV in 07 and then think about a new TT in 08. Everything would be staggered and you would have time to see what you really want in a trailer. You never know you could be happy with the 21RS for 4 or 5 years or at least until you get tired of turning the sofa into a bed every night.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would go with the 21RS with the TV you that you have.
The 21 is a nice model which will work for your family at this point
until the kids get a little bigger then you could upgrade to 26RS
By then you could have a bigger TV to handle the bigger TT
Just my $.02

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ll change your thinking a little more. Get the 21 now, used if possible to save a little. Upgrade the TV when you are able, but to something that will handle the 28RSDS. The extra room with the slide will be even nicer down the road.

John

Maybe it will time out to when I get a fiver and sell my 28


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Scrib, Welcome to Outbackers.com!!! action

Go ahead and get the 21RS now, it should be fine. If you can find a gently used one, it would save you a few bucks, but make sure you check it out thoroughly. Personally, with small children, I wouldn't want one that has been smoked in.







It's hard to get that smell out of the fabrics.

We buy all our vehicles a year or two old, if we can verify that they were properly cared for.

When our kids were the ages of yours, we started out tent camping and then upgraded to a pop-up. You'll be in high style with the 21RS.

Good Luck and tell us what you did! action

PS - There are a few used 2004-2005's in the Northwest on www.rvtraderonline.com
Like this 21RS


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I would go for the 21RS and enjoy the camping with the kids while you can. After another year or so and your durango is at the point of lossing it's value ( year4 - 5) pick up a new TV. this will give you a couple of more years in the 21 as the kids grow and then your new TV will be able to pull a bigger TT and when your ready so will your vehicle.

Welcome to the forum and congrats on almost being an Outbacker.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

we also talked about waiting to buy our first TT. we had all kinds of good excuses for waiting. then, a very good camping friend of mine convinced me to stop waiting. his comment was basically that every year you wait is one less summer to go camping with your kids. They grow up fast enough as it is, and seem to get busier with other things every summer. we do not regret our decision at all!! I would argue that camping in the 21RS for a couple years is much better that dreaming of camping for a couple years and regretting the times you missed out on by waiting. heck, you could argue to continue waiting until you can afford that big class A diesel pusher with all the bells and whistles. remember, even if you upgraded your TV and got the 26, the







*FEVER*







never lets you go. once you have that set up, your going to want the full ton diesel, then the 5th wheel, then the






































good luck with your decision.

scott


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

I would go with NYNETHEAD's approach. I think at one time or another, we've all been in your shoes...Like many have stated here, it's no fun (nor safe) when the trailer is in charge of the TV.

We have the 21rs now. We only have 2 kids, but many times we inherit one (kids friends). The sofa convert's easily to a small bed-so that will not be an issue. Once all three of your kids require a bed-then I would consider the larger TT, and by then you'll have purchased a beefier TV.

Another option. Is it possible to purchase a used 26rs and purchase a new TV? You'd save some dollar's buying used... We all know that the dealer mark up is quite hefty on RVâ€™sâ€¦

Jose


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Scrib!!
I had lots of camping experience with my grandparents, growing up, and had a smaller (Scotty 16.5') camper as an adult, and have recently purchased a 27RSDS.
With children that age, I think you will have plenty of room with the bunks and the jackknife couch for several years to come. I would start out with the 21RS, myself. Only reason I went for the 27RSDS is privacy issues with 2 sons (11 & 21), and my 21 yr. old is 6'6" and won't fit in a bunk! Believe me........my memories of camping with my grandparents (their first camper was also a Scotty), and sometimes there were 3 of us grandkids with them, are star-studded memories. You can't go wrong, I don't think, and you won't have too much invested if you decide it's just not for you!
Darlene action


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I ll change your thinking a little more. Get the 21 now, used if possible to save a little. Upgrade the TV when you are able, but to something that will handle the 28RSDS. The extra room with the slide will be even nicer down the road.
> [snapback]87197[/snapback]​


This is EXACTLY what I was thinking when I came upon John's post.

I also agree with those who say go for it NOW. I have had several people with more "life experience" tell me that my wife and I really made a good decision by buying the trailer while our kids are really young. It gets camping with mom and dad in their blood and it is more likely to stay in their blood for the rest of their life. A couple friends told me how they made the decision to wait until their kids were a "little bit older" to buy a trailer, and they regreted it because it ended up being a struggle to get the kids to go camping versus doing other things with their friends.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

One more thing to think about is the wonderful 23rs. A little more room than the 21 and should still be towable with your TV. Our 15 year old is 6'5" and is fine in the front queen. I might be a little biased on the 23rs but just another option to look at.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow - lots of good feedback there, thanks everyone! Now an update (heh), after, once again, going through the various floorplans on the lot - we headed over to the local Ford dealer and picked-up a 2003 Expedition (5.4L, 2WD), and I'm pretty sure we're going to be able to get a 26RS too - have to head back to the dealer now and see what he can put together for us.

BTW - it was all over once the kids went through that 26RS, "we get our own room? we want this one!!!"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I say you upgrade the TV and then get a 28RSDS....then you will have plenty of space as those kids get bigger....


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Go ahead and get a 1 ton diesel PU. Start with a 5'er


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats on the new TV and the soon to be new TT!!!!!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I agree with all the previous posts, except, the 23RS is rated for 6000 lbs GVW and you would have to be really careful not to overload the Durango.
The 21RS is rated at 5500 and is fine.

Just my experience with a 21RS and a similar Durango.

Sounds like you already decided!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

I guess I would be among the few dissenters... I have the 21RS, and can't imagine living peacefullly with three children and all their belongings. True, the two bunks would hold two kids easily, but relegating the third child to the sofa will make things feel crowded. As an interim measure the 21RS would do for a while, but if you're not careful, you'll end up with constant, expensive upgrades: first the trailer, then the tow vehicle, then another trailer, etc. If we had it to do all over again, I would have gone directly to where we are now, and skipped two tow vehicles and two trailers before we got to the 21RS and Dodge Ram 2500. Forgive me if I sound discouraging - beginning with the 21RS might work well for you, but five in this small camper seems like a lot of folks in a little floorspace! We get by because we are empty nesters, and it's just the two of us. The 21RS works perfectly for us.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats on your new TT and TV! You're gonna love it!

Happy Outbacking!

Michelle


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

With your children at this age, you'll be very happy with the 26 RS. The bunk room is the same as the 28 RSDS. I was going to suggest that you get the 21 now and then upgrade the TV, then the TT a few years down the road - like John and Scott suggested. But, it seems the kids have already decided and there's no holding them back now.







That side slide in the 28 does make a big difference though. It's only an 18" slide but it really opens it up enough to make it very roomy. But, maybe down the road.

AND, do it now as others have said. We've camped with our kids since they were weeks old - popup, TT and now the Outback. We've loved every minute of it and our kids still love to camp, but my oldest is 15, going on 16. We are dreading the day we plan a trip and hear that he'd rather not go. Both boys have a great time when we camp and I HOPE we don't ever hear that, but he is a teenager. So get the memories going now. You won't regret them.

Scott


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

On the other hand...

I'll throw in with Moosegut: better to camp with the kids now in cramped quarters than to miss the window to spend that quality time with them while waiting for the right financial moment to make the purchase. So....

Long live the 21RS!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just my 2c worth....if you can afford it, get the new TV and the larger Outback. Otherwise you'll be back here trying to sale the smaller Outback. We have 2 kids and they like to bring friends, so if you have 3 kids and just 1 of them wants to bring a friend, you're going to be packed in a smaller trailer.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

If I could do it all over again......

Ya know that day up in DC at the bar, Georgetown, when there was this senators daughter sitting beside me and a trauma room nurse on the other side and I looked over at..................................................

oooooops you got me thinking.........................................

we have a 26RS and our neighbors have the 28RSDS, we look at theirs and think the extra room would really be useful. Then we go camping and think about how little time we spend inside the trailer except in real bad weather. 
But if I had to do it over again we would go with the 28RSDS. That would change my TV decisions of last year and push me at looking into the Chevy trucks. 
We may upgrade in the future, but I think that by the time we do the twins will be in college and we will be looking at Fifth Wheels.

Camp often,

oh and yeah I looked over at the nurse and the rest is history.

MK


----------

